# Xử lý bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt ra sao?



## Ottowa (27/4/22)

Nếu bạn thấy bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt hoặc chúng mất nhiều thời gian để ngắt hơn so với thông thường, hãy đi kiểm tra sớm. Những bất tiện này không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến trải nghiệm sử dụng, mà chúng còn tiềm ẩn những nguy cơ cháy nổ nguy hiểm.


Nguyên nhân bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt?
Do hỏng rơ le cảm biến nhiệt

Bình nóng lạnh là loại máy giúp chuyển nước lạnh sang nóng để phục vụ các nhu cầu sinh hoạt của con người. Chúng hoạt động dựa trên sự làm nóng của dây điện trở công suất lớn.

Trong bình nóng lạnh có một bộ phận quan trọng được gọi là rơ le cảm biến nhiệt. Bộ phận này có công dụng bảo vệ thiết bị điện trong các trường hợp như dòng điện quá tải hoặc bị tăng lên đột ngột. Tác dụng của chúng chính là giúp thiết bị vận hành ổn định và bền bỉ hơn, giảm nguy cơ bình nóng lạnh hư hỏng trong quá trình sử dụng.

Trường hợp nếu bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt, rất có thể do rơ le cảm biến nhiệt độ của máy đã bị hỏng. Lúc này, nước trong bình dù đã đạt đến nhiệt độ nhất định nhưng do rơ le hỏng nên nước sẽ được đun sôi không ngừng nghỉ. Trong thời gian dài, nước sôi khiến áp lực trong bình nóng lạnh tăng dần.




Hỏng thiết bị chống giật  ELCB

Một nguyên nhân khác của việc bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt đến từ việc thiết bị chống giật ELCB đã bị hỏng. Đây là bộ phận không thể thiếu trong các loại bình nóng lạnh hiện nay. Chúng ngăn chặn hiện tượng điện bị rò rỉ ra bình nóng lạnh, gây nguy hiểm cho người sử dụng. Nếu ELCB bị hỏng, rất có thể đây là lý do khiến chiếc bình nóng lạnh nhà bạn không thể tự ngắt.

Bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt có gây nguy hiểm không?
Vậy việc bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt có khiến người sử dụng nguy hiểm hay không. Ta sẽ cùng phân tích và lý giải kỹ theo từng nguyên nhân đã đề cập ở trên.

Nguyên nhân rơ le cảm biến nhiệt hỏng

Nếu nguyên nhân rơ le cảm biến nhiệt – một bộ phận giúp đo nhiệt độ nước trong bình và ngắt chúng khi đã đạt đủ nhiệt theo quy định bị hỏng, điều này sẽ khiến nước sôi liên tục. Khi áp lực vượt ngưỡng, van xả áp sẽ mở để giảm áp, tránh gây tai nạn nổ bình nóng lạnh.




Xem thêm: Bình nóng lạnh không tự ngắt- nguy hiểm, cách xử lý


----------

